# What's your Body mass index?



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/healthy_liv ... ndex.shtml

Your BMI result is:

19.12

You are in the healthy weight range.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

24.91 - I run 24-32km (15-20mi) a week though. I have big muscular legs which skews it a bit.


----------



## Temari (May 22, 2005)

20.37


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Oh I don't know what stone I am. Here's one for us Yankees, and it also has a metric version:

http://nhlbisupport.com/bmi/

Mine says 27.7. No question in my mind that I have more body fat than I'd like, but I think that figure is a bit high because I am also a dedicated weightlifter. The website even states that:



> * It may *overestimate* body fat in athletes and others who have a muscular build.
> * It may *underestimate* body fat in older persons and others who have lost muscle mass.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Your BMI result is:

19.78

Phew, I was worried about that for some reason.


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

Your BMI result is:

21.15


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

anyone else think that the BMI is almost useless? My bmi has actually gone up since I last checked but I don't look it because i've started to exercise again just recently.

edit; oh yes I forgot the actual number

23.2


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

24.85, but these things are the most accurate of all things.


----------



## malcman (Jun 24, 2005)

Becky said:


> 25.0 I'm a fatty


25 is still good


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

22.7


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

25.37 ur in the overweight range

yippee!!! :banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would almost tend to think body fat percentage would be more accurate. Now THAT number, I am afraid to find out! No one is going to put those ice-pick tong thingies on my arms to measure my jiggle! No sirree! :lol

(it's a caliper - but I am going for the chuckle!)


----------



## mimimaus (Aug 16, 2005)

*BMI*

18.90. im in my ideal weight range which is good


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

Your BMI result is:

31.48

You are in the range that is classified as obese and your health would greatly benefit from a life-long reduction in weight. 

:lol


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm 31.something. I wish I had one of like 18.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

21.67


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

But, (butt)...............Muscle weighs more than fat...........That would up your BMI with this test..........


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

19.6


----------



## my_paper_heart (Aug 5, 2005)

18.5.......which is exactly the end of the underweight and the beginning of ideal weight......i'm very skinny, trying to change that though......my metabolism is extremely fast, I just received my shipment of creatine today so hopefully I can add on some muscle


----------



## Derekgnr (Nov 9, 2003)

19.0


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

16

I believe that means I'm officially dead and decayed.


----------



## Who Am I? (Sep 29, 2005)

21,5


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

25.1

And I'm sure my Paxil will help it go up in the weeks to come. Joy.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

22.13


----------



## CuteLindsey86 (Feb 8, 2004)

19.0..whohoo


----------



## F-Bomb (May 17, 2005)

20.1


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

Bon said:


> But, (butt)...............Muscle weighs more than fat...........That would up your BMI with this test..........


Yeah it's assuming you have minimal muscle I think. If you workout often at all or are just naturally built then the test will be skewed.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

Gavagai said:


> 16
> 
> I believe that means I'm officially dead and decayed.


Haha, me too: 16.3


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

22.17

I guess I'm ideal, but I've earnt it.

jenky


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

I'm 20.7


----------



## BeautifullyDemented (Oct 17, 2005)

:hide I feel fat! I've got a 17.9 BMI. I used to have a 16.6 BMI... stupid weight gain :mum


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Body Mass Index: 24.4
Body Description: In Normal Range
Your weight is at 50th percentile compared to others of same Height and Age

Yesss!! I'm completely average. opcorn I think BMI is useless and outdated, though. I don't feel 'almost' fat, plus I'm strong and I hit the gym almost every day.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

25.2 - overweight


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

My bmi is now at 23.8 which seems just right. For the first time I don't feel skinny. :boogie


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Now: 23.79 
a few years ago: <20 
Target: 26-27


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

18.64

You are in the healthy weight range.

Provided that I understood that "stone" thing correctly... (I thought England used metric? WTH is this?)


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

i'm overweight according to the bmi but that's because i'm solid muscle. The bmi is stupid because everyone is built different and it may make people feel like they are overwieght when they might actually been healthy weight. It comes down to body fat percentage. Guys 13-19% healthy. Females 20-25% healthy. Anything over that would be overweight. Don't pay attention to BMI, pay attention to body fat.


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

20.5


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

21.96 - I'm pudgy but "healthy." 


I'm so excited because today I found out I fit into little girl clothes! :clap


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

19.4


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

27.39 I'm overweight. I'd say it's more because of my weight than fat content.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Panic Prone said:


> i'm overweight according to the bmi but that's because i'm solid muscle. The bmi is stupid because everyone is built different and it may make people feel like they are overwieght when they might actually been healthy weight. It comes down to body fat percentage. Guys 13-19% healthy. Females 20-25% healthy. Anything over that would be overweight. Don't pay attention to BMI, pay attention to body fat.


But that's not necessarily true. BMI is based on the idea that the heart has to pump blood through your mass. The more massive, the more strain that is put on the heart. That's why I don't plan on getting over 240 even if it is muscle (recently measured my height at 6-2). It's a judgement call.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

that could by why so many professional bodybuilders have heart attacks

my bmi is 22.9, but if i was 6 feet tall it would only be 17, and i dont see how being taller would be any better for my heart. therefore i think BMI is totally useless. absolute weight is probably a better scale right?


----------



## woozy (Sep 10, 2006)

22.9 
I'm 6ft 169. I'm hardly in shape. I'm trying to put on muscle because most all of my fat is on my torso or thighs. I have long bones and the wrists of a fetus. I don't really pay attention to the BMI.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Blue Oval said:


> that could by why so many professional bodybuilders have heart attacks
> 
> my bmi is 22.9, but if i was 6 feet tall it would only be 17, and i dont see how being taller would be any better for my heart. therefore i think BMI is totally useless. absolute weight is probably a better scale right?


But remember that there is a correlation. The taller you are over a certain height the shorter your life is. Body builders in comps also die from heart attacks due to the dieting and synthetic supplementation that is used.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

22.13.

Not bad, but it doesn't tell you very much. I think they need to come up with a new calculation that means something.


----------

